# Autonomie Ipad Mini en 3G



## krs999 (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour
J'ai un ipad mini depuis quelques jours, je suis très songeur quand à son autonomie en 3G. Effectivement, je perd 1% de batterie par minute d'utilisation en 3g... 
Qu'en est-il pour vous? 
Merci par avance


----------

